# So let's see you lakes and rivers....



## KarmaJ (May 28, 2010)

So I'm just starting out with my lake and rivers for my layout. I've used this blog as a great refrence tool. 

http://modelrailroading.wordpress.c...harbor-or-just-about-any-other-body-of-water/

I'd like to see some of your guy's rivers and lakes. Also please include the steps you used, as well as products and paint types.


Bring on the water!!!

Cheers,

Karmaj


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Here's enough water to drown you....*L* It's from another site where the guys are really focused on scenery. Enjoy your reading!

http://ogaugerr.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/3681097934/m/588105713?r=839106813#839106813


----------



## KarmaJ (May 28, 2010)

Thanks Reckers! There sure is a lot of info there! Some of those scenes are simple outrageous!! Thank you for a point in the right direction!

Cheers,


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Any time, Karma. Welcome to the family!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Here's enough water to drown you....*L* It's from another site where the guys are really focused on scenery. Enjoy your reading!
> 
> http://ogaugerr.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/3681097934/m/588105713?r=839106813#839106813



Reckers must secretly like the O gauge.

As he cruises the net looking at O gauge sites.:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It's OK, Reck ... you can come out of the closet ... we all know you really like playing with O ...


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I just happen to be the selfless servant of anyone trying to run an O gauge train into a lake and drown it. May I offer you guys some more water? *L* 

Actually, I do visit that site often and recommend it. They have a section for S scale trains and the best scenery construction forum I've found, so far.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Pretty incredible small waterfall in one of those links above. Looks 100% real, right down to the mist at the bottom of the fall.

Thanks, Reck.

TJ


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

wow... that is some good stuff!!!


----------



## KarmaJ (May 28, 2010)

yup really is. On page two of that thread you linked there is a pic by a poster named Jaabat. It's a pic of a running stream. This is exactly what I want to re-create for my layout. I've posted on theitr forums but have got no reply. You guys have any ideas on how he might have achived that look? Looks to me like he might be mixing in paint colors with the Modge-Podge. I'm hoping he will reply. I'd really like some more info on his steps.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

KarmaJ said:


> yup really is. On page two of that thread you linked there is a pic by a poster named Jaabat. It's a pic of a running stream. This is exactly what I want to re-create for my layout. I've posted on theitr forums but have got no reply. You guys have any ideas on how he might have achived that look? Looks to me like he might be mixing in paint colors with the Modge-Podge. I'm hoping he will reply. I'd really like some more info on his steps.


Quoting his post..."Modge Podge clear gloss gel. I like it for its ease of use, and because it has no harmful or flammable fumes. It's easy to make waves and or ripples with this product. A few coats give a terrific depth illusion. Very inexpensive, too.

Below is a river I just built this year using Modge Podge over painted foam core board.

quote:
Originally posted by Jim Moyer:
jabaat,sirt.

How do you make the the waves.

Jim 


I load up the brush and bounce it up and down on the surface as opposed to brushing it on back and forth as one normally would. Keep loading the brush and repeating. Very easy.

Jim

Jim,

Excellent work!! 
Is there cotton to simulate the foaming/spray? Or is that all Modge Podge?

Hi Spring,

That is a thin layer of cotton simulating the foam.

I painted the surface before applying the Modge Podge. 
Black, blue, and white craft store acrylic paints.




Hope that helps! Reckers


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reckers said:


> I just happen to be the selfless servant of anyone trying to run an O gauge train into a lake and drown it. May I offer you guys some more water?


Hey Reck,

Re: your comment above ... I think I may have to step up to the plate and volunteer for submariner train service ...

I've just ebay bought a prewar Lionel tinplate set that had all spent quite some time submerged in a flood. It's all in pretty miserable shape. And -- as usual -- the demons were calling my name. Or sirens, maybe ... sirens of the sea ...

So, I've got to figure out if I really want to try to fix the things, or simply glue on a little periscope and sent them back out to sea?!?

More to come in a future thread ...

TJ


----------



## KarmaJ (May 28, 2010)

Hey Reckers thanks mate, but that quote is from a differnt pic.  It's hard to tell exactly what he did for the steps on that river scene. I can tell he laid down all the rocks first. Maybe a few layers of Modge Podge and then maybe he put some of the blue, white, and grey you can see clearly. I got the concept for the ripple effect. It just the color scheme and when/how it was applied I'm wondering about.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

TJ,

I can help. There's lots of rocks around here. If we work together, we can sink 'em to where no one will ever find them!


----------

